# Slow Roasting Potatoes in Foil?



## sonofasmoker (Jul 26, 2016)

I have been browsing the site and cant seem to find the answer I am looking for. My wife and I love roasted red potatoes. Growing up we used to put cubed potatoes in foil, with butter and seasoning, and throw it on the grill with out steaks. Now, obviously the grill we used was putting out a little but more heat than my smoker so I was curious if anyone had luck with mimicking this technique at low and slow. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 26, 2016)

You can absolutely do what you suggested above, but they take a while.  Potatoes are kind of like the brisket of vegetables.  When cooked low and slow they take a long time, but they can be done.  If you want smoke flavor on the potatoes leave the foil open for a couple hours then seal it up. 

Below is a pan full of seasoned cubed potatoes, carrots, and onions used as a drip pan for a smoker turkey.  It was left uncovered the entire time.  Took about 4 hours for them to be done.  I remember the smoker was running about 280F that day.     













042.jpeg



__ noboundaries
__ May 6, 2015


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes we do it all the time.

Sometimes if your in a hurry, you can nuke the potato's first.

Otherwise they take a couple of hours to cook.

Here's some we just did the other day, with some chicken thighs.













7-17-16 25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 26, 2016






Al


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jul 26, 2016)

Fantastic guys, thank you very much! I usually smoke around 225 for my long smokes, I am curious how long it might take at that temp.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

Those red potato's above took about 3 1/2 hours at 225 but they were cut into pretty small pieces.

Al


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jul 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Those red potato's above took about 3 1/2 hours at 225 but they were cut into pretty small pieces.
> 
> Al


You are the man buddy, thank you!


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jul 26, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> You can absolutely do what you suggested above, but they take a while.  Potatoes are kind of like the brisket of vegetables.  When cooked low and slow they take a long time, but they can be done.  If you want smoke flavor on the potatoes leave the foil open for a couple hours then seal it up.
> 
> Below is a pan full of seasoned cubed potatoes, carrots, and onions used as a drip pan for a smoker turkey.  It was left uncovered the entire time.  Took about 4 hours for them to be done.  I remember the smoker was running about 280F that day.
> 
> ...


Gosh this looks good, I am going to have to mimic this!


----------

